# Nespresso Capsules/Pods - where is the cheapest place to buy them?



## Glenn

I have been handed an empty box that contained Nespresso Roma Capsules/Pods, and asked to find out where the best place is to buy these.

The question has been posed on behalf of my wife's work colleague who has a Nespresso machine at home.

Web links would be appreciated as mail order is her preferred purchase method

The best link is now here


----------



## AlexV

You can only buy them direct from Nespresso, which is why they make so much money from the system.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000

@ AlexV not strictly true - a number of people are selling these on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50-NESPRESSO-PODS-5-X-10-PICK-YOUR-OWN-MIX-UK-SELLER-/150461526067?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item230834b033#ht_1717wt_907

This is not a recommendation as I haven't bought from this seller but just to point out that alternatives do exist.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks both, I thought this was the case but at least she has the options


----------



## JCSweden

Hi Glenn,

I get asked this question on average three times a day!

Nespresso boutiques sell the capsules if your wife's work colleague would like to buy them from a bricks and mortar shop. There won't be any freight charges that way too. Harrods and Selfridges in London have Nespresso boutiques in store, and just off Brompton Road there's one too.

Here is a link to the Nespresso store locator.

Jon

Edited to add P.S. Just re-read your first post which makes my post a bit unnecessary! Must read posts properly in future...


----------



## Glenn

*Compare and Buy Nespresso Capsules Here*


----------



## adamfahn

I sold them until last week when I left the company and haven't yet joined my new company.

While I am here typing, do you have a forum for coffee vending?


----------



## tcacestmoi

Try this :


----------



## Anja112

I guess cheapest places are these

eBay

Amazon


----------



## Anthorn

Anja112 said:


> I guess cheapest places are these
> 
> eBay
> 
> Amazon


This is a resurrected old thread and there is new information since this thread was first posted: Since Dualit won a court case over it's capsules which are compatible with Nespresso machines, the market in compatible Nespresso capsules is pretty much an open door. For example 23p each from http://finecoffeeclub.co.uk/


----------



## sand133

Try these guys, my friend buys from them and saved a fortune

http://www.bigcuplittlecup.com/pages/the-real-alternative-to-nespresso?pdg=138892865_10225331345_b.%2Bcheap%20%2Bnespresso%20%2Bpods_c_1t2&gclid=CKHx_I-8oroCFWbMtAodpXMAHA


----------



## mcgregor_dave

I recently ordered with these guys and was quite impressed with the quality of their coffee. Delivery time took a bit longer, but it was worth it, plus I saved a decent amount of money.

http://www.gourmesso.co.uk/


----------



## iestynl

How does the quality compare to official nespresso pods? Better, worse, similar?


----------



## mcgregor_dave

iestynl said:


> How does the quality compare to official nespresso pods? Better, worse, similar?


 I would say it is the same, if not better. What I was most impressed about was the number of different blends and flavors they have.


----------



## Daren

PremiumCoffee said:


> For Some popular coffee capsules: https://www.deleted link


Are you connected to that business? If so are you a forum sponsor?

The forum advertising rates are available if you want them.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Are there Antarctic roaster? Sounds like a niche market!


----------



## PremiumCoffee

Anyone knows any popular forums more coffee pods / coffee capsules orientated ?


----------



## Neill

PremiumCoffee said:


> Anyone knows any popular forums more coffee pods / coffee capsules orientated ?


Why would you need a forum to discuss how to extract a pod?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Why would you need a forum to discuss how to extract a pod?


So you can sell them.....


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> So you can sell them.....


Probably best to set up an eBay account then.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> So you can sell them.....


Yep - That's the jist. The poster is looking for an appropriate forum who are fans of pods.

I'm not aware of any?


----------



## PremiumCoffee

Just curious which forums people go to when they have pod related questions.


----------



## MikeSlagboom

Hi everybody, we're on Kickstarter start-up, looking for coffee addicts that use a Nespresso machine, and like to have a different (which means: your choice), fresh, sustainable and cheaper alternative to common pods for Nespresso system: 
*Bluecup *
. This topic may be of interest to you.

You can refill Bluecup at least 100x 
*with your favorite espresso grind*
.

With a good quality of grind, a cup of espresso with Bluecup costs 
*50% less*
than Nespresso, and about 
*20% less*
than other disposable capsules. Bluecup comes in at least two capsules with foils, a spoon for easy refill and a device to close and twist foil on the capsule: it's called a 
*cupcreator*
. Ready-made capsules are for direct use or can be stored in an airtight container.

Bluecup has been extensively tested: although taste is personal, the quality of a fresh made espresso by Bluecup is stunning, based on body, crema, colour, aroma, taste and length of taste. This is due to a good fit of the durable capsule with common non-built-in Nespresso systems.

We get many enthousiastic reactions as we see there is a market for, but are aware we're in a niche market. We are now building audience, also through bloggers and consumer panel testers.

We are in need of crowdfunding. If crowdfunding succeeds, Bluecup is ready for production. I think you all are very familiar with 
*Kickstarter *
(as for our local friends it's a new adventure). It's now possible to pledge one or more Bluecup sets on 
Kickstarter* until the end of September*
. We want to be fair with you: Bluecup is compatible with all common EU non-built-in Nespresso systems. Since Nespresso has introduced recently a new machine called Vertuoline, were not sure Bluecup ís compatible with that machine. However, we look forward to invent on that as well.

Hoping to have raised your interest; if you have any more questions please let us know.

Warm regards,

Mike

Note: Where I have written "
*capsule*
", you might read "
*pod*
". It is defined as an alternative for common cups for in Nespresso systems.

Bluecup

Facebook

Twitter


----------



## lukefinegan

Exactly, they've lost the exclusivity now. You can pick nespresso compatible capsules in most large supermarkets now!


----------



## crmdgnly

Don't be perturbed by 100% Arabica Coffee logo on a page for a 70% Robusta 30% Arabica capsule


----------



## Sconner

Kristine said:


> I would recommend you guys to try out https://www.realcoffee.com/. Their coffee capsules are really good and cheap. I am really impressed with the quality of their coffee.


2 post count, thread with last response from 2014. Seems a bit like commercial


----------

